# Can't change screen resolution in xfce



## blovitt (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello. 

I just installed freebsd FreeBSD, and got Xfce working very quickly, but now I have run into an obstacle. The screen resolution is very wrong, and it will not let me change it. The monitor is named 'default', so I'm not sure if I have the correct drivers installed. But it will not give me an option to change it to the correct resolution. Is there any command I could use to change it? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log? That should indicate what's being detected.


----------



## blovitt (Feb 4, 2012)

*S*orry for using your time, *I* went ahead and switched back to Gentoo. *I* guess FreeBSD is more of a server thing for me.


----------

